# دوره فى تصميم اسطبمات الصاج



## أسحاق المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحد اخونى بعتلى ميل عن شركة متخصصه فى عقد دورات للمهندسين, 

Center of Modern Engineering
Center of Modern Engineering provides the Egyptian market with unique technology, engineering, and vocational training programs and consulting services aiming at improving human capital technical skills and operational practices in the ICT (Information & Communication Technology) and Industrial sectors. The Center has partnered with a giant engineering and vocational technical facility to act as an effective channel in practical training hosted in well equipped engineering labs. The Center offers various training programs and consulting services as follows. ​ 
Training Programs
- Artificial Intelligence Concepts & Practices
- Robotics Engineering Models
- PLC 
- SCADA 
- Microcontrollers & Fuzzy Logic
- MATLAB (Mechanical & Mathematical)
- VOIP, VHDL, GPRS, GSM
- INVENTOR, Solid Work, ANSYS, UNIGRAPHICES
- DIE DESIGN
- MOLD AND PRESSURE DIECASTING DESIGN 
- SAP2000, AutoCAD (2D, 3D, Rivet), PRIMAVERA P3,P5,P6, ETAP, SAFE 
- OSHA Certificate (Occupied Safety & Health)
- 3D MAX, MAYA
- Microsoft Tracks (MCSD, MCSE, MCSA, MCDBA, MS PROJECT)
- CISCO Tracks (CCNA, CCNP)​ 
Consulting Services
- Business Intelligence Solutions (COGNOS)
- Data Warehousing
- Software Solutions Development 
- Web Development 
- Database Development
- Networking Solutions​ 
Contat Us
Headquarters: Villa # 14 Salem Salem St., Agouza, Giza Egypt
Tel: +202 37623988
Fax: + 202 37495381
Training Locations:
Egypt: - Naser City - Heliopolis - Agouza - Al Haram ​ 
بختصار انا اتصلت بالشركه وسألت عن دورة فى تصميم اسطمبات الصاج, وكان الرد انى لازم اكون مجموعه او انتظر مجموعه تكونها الشركه.​ 
والطلوب لو حد من الاخوه المقيمين فى مصر وخاصة فى القاهر لديه الرغبه, يضيف ردة علشان نكون مجموعه لتنفيذ الدوره, وكلما كان العدد اكبر كلما كان تكلفت الفرد الواحد اقل.​ 
وانا لسه هروح الشركه واسأل عن محتويات الدوره ومين المدرس , والوقت وما شابه.​ 
وده موقع الشركه : http://www.sira-egypt.org/
يمكن الأتصال على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 أغسطس 2010)

يمكننى تقديم عدد من المشاركات فى صوره محاضرات فى تصميم اسطمبات الصاج فقط لمن يهتم منكم بهذا الموضوع ان يبدى رأيه لعلنا نتفاعل سويا و نقدم لهذا المنتدى شئ طيب


----------



## _mhefny (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا هشارك بس ياريت متبقاش غاليه [email protected]


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (18 أغسطس 2010)

المحاضرات ستكون مجانا و على هذا المنتدى فقط أطلب المشاركه و التفاعل من الزملاء فكل من يجد لديه معلومه يمكن ان يضيفها فليتفضل و بذلك نكون قد اجبنا على هذه التساؤلات المستمره من عام 2006 وحتى الان


----------



## lovely_mhmd (18 أغسطس 2010)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> المحاضرات ستكون مجانا و على هذا المنتدى فقط أطلب المشاركه و التفاعل من الزملاء فكل من يجد لديه معلومه يمكن ان يضيفها فليتفضل و بذلك نكون قد اجبنا على هذه التساؤلات المستمره من عام 2006 وحتى الان



سننتظر هذه المحاضرات بفارغ الصبر يا باشمهندس حسين 

وبجد ربنا يجازيك خير على اللي انت هتعمله دا 

وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب ..


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (19 أغسطس 2010)

فيه ناس كتير قالو كده برضو بس مشاركه ولى اتنين والموضوع بيموت 
بس على اى حال
ربنا معاك وتكمل للاخير


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (19 أغسطس 2010)

أخ إسحاق المصرى طيب ما تحاول تقدم لنا أى شئ إبحث عن كتاب أو معلومه أو من خلال الأنترنت و قدمها هنا للاخرين أنا متفق معاك إننى ممكن لا أستطيع إن أكمل و لكن اريد إذا أنا توقفت يكون هناك خمس أو سته مشاركين يكملوا الحديث نفسه - لا داعى هنا لرسائل الشكر أو الذم أو التشكيك - من يريد أن يشارك فليقدم لنا معلومه - و انا إن كنت أمتلك بعض المعلومات فى هذا المجال إلا إننى أيضا متعطش لاى معلومه جيده فى هذا المجال


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تمهيد : إسطمبات قطع الصاج*

الاخوه الأعزاء المعلومه المرفقه ليست لى و إنما من إعداد أستاذى العزيز من هندسه المطريه جامعه حلوان و قد رايت وضعها هنا للتمهيد للمحاضرات المقبله - أرجو المشاركه و التفاعل من الاخوه المشاركين - كل من لديه معلومه فليتفضل


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المحاضره الأولى : أنواع إسطمبات الصاج - الجزء الاول*

المحاضره الاولى - برجاء الأستفاده و التفاعل البناء


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (20 أغسطس 2010)

*Google Books*

مرفق معلومات عن 5 كتب من اهم الكتب فى الإسطمبات و اللينكات التى تمكتكم الدخول إليها فى google books و ساوافيكم تواليا بكتب اخرى أرجو من يجد فى نفسه المقدره و العزيمه أن يتصفح هذه الكتب و ينتقى و يترجم لنا منها المواضيع المفيده


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (28 أغسطس 2010)

يبدوا أن الأخوه منشغلون قليلا هذه الايام
كل عام و انتم بخير - رمضان كريم


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبه قدوم عيد الاضحى المبارك 
لقد غبت فتره عن الموقع و لكنى عدت فوجدت كل شئ كما هو - لماذا
و لكنى عدت و معى أخبار جيده جدا لكم - لن اخبركم عنها الان حتى تكتمل و اتمنى أن أستطيع أن أكملها لكم برغم الصحه المعتله - أسالكم دعواتكم لى بالشفاء
إخوانى برجاء المشاركه لقد تصفحت كل الصفحات على هذا الموقع فوجدت القليل جدا من المعلومات المفيده - هل كل من ليست لديه المعلومه يصرخ و يصيح و عندما تصير عنده من اى طريق وضعها فى درج مكتبه و خاف أن يراها أحد. معظم المشاركات هى مشاركات شكر و لو كنت فى من إداره الموقع لأزلتها كلها و أبقيت فقط المشاركات التى بها معلومه مفيده - أنا ادعو كل المشاركين فى هذه الصفحه بل كل من تصفح هذه الصفحه بإضافه اى معلومه عن الأسطمبات حتى ولو كانت بسيطه - و انا أدعو لهذا الخبير و عديم الخبره - وربنا الموفق و ارجو الا يصدق فينا قول الزميل إسحق المصرى إننا دول عالم ثالث


----------



## m_motlak (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الف سلامة عليك يا يشمهندس
وانا برضوا ملاحط مشكلة الردود الكتير اللى ما بتضفش جديد
ومستنين باقى المحاضرات بتاعة الاسطمبات
وشكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا نفسي آخد الدورة دي من زمان
انا معاكم يا جماعة .. لو كونتم مجموعة فأنا معاكم إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء دى مش دوره فى مركز تدريب نجمع لها مجموعه علشان ناخدها و إنما دى دوره فى صوره معلومات عن الموضوع محل إهتمامنا سنشارك به كلنا من خلال هذا الموقع - و أنا لدى خبر جيد لكم و هو إنى أقوم حاليا بإعداد كتاب عن تصميم اسطمبات قطع الصاج و قد وصلت فيه لما يقارب 50 صفحه تقريبا و سوف ازود الموقع ببعض فصول منه تباعا بل سوف أهدى 10 نسخ منه إلى أكثر 10 أشخاص نشاطا و تزويدا لهذا الموقع بالمعلومات بشرط ألا تكون منقوله من مواقع اخرى حيث إنى تصفحتها كلها. و الكلام موجه الى الخبراء فى المجال يمكن أكثر من المبتدئين حيث إنى الاحظ انهم شاركو بجديه فى البدايه ثم يئسوا و عزفوا نهائيا عن المشاركه.


----------



## m_motlak (29 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا معاك بس معنديش حاجة اضفها علشان لسة بتعلم
بس المحاضرات اللى كنت ضايفها حلوة وياريت ترفع بقيتها


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مع خالص الشكر لك أخى m-motlak سأرفع فصل فى أسرع ما يمكن و لكنه يحتاج الى بعض التعديلات...اما بخصوصك فأقترح بعمل بحث من خلال شبكه الإنترنت و إختيار ماده علميه ترفعها لنا او ان تقوم بعمل تقرير مبسط و ترفعه.. و يمكنك ترجمه الملف المرفق التالى للعربيه و إعاده نشره فى الموقع..و لك الاجر الحسن عند الله..هذا الموضوع يمكننا أن نشارك به كلنا مهما كانت مستوى خبراتنا..انا أكرر دعوتى للجميع للمشاركه الفعاله.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء الإطلاع على هذا المرفق - هو حجمه أكبر مما هو متاح فى هذه الصفحه
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/Die_Design_Tables


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مازلت أدعو الزملاء للمشاركه و تدعيم هذه الصفحه من الموقع بكل ماوصلت إليه أيديهم من معلومات فى مجال تصميم و تصنيع الإسطمبات و للمشارك المجتهد الذى لا يبخل بالمعلومه هديه قيمه منى إن شاء الله


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الساده الأفاضل : مرفق 3 ملفات فى مجال تصميم الإسطمبات باللغه الإيطاليه هل أجد فيكم من لديه العزم فى ان يترجمها لنا باللغه العربيه و يعيد رفعها للجميع للإستفاده - المشاركه السابقه أشرت فيها لكتاب قيم و لكن باللغه الفارسيه أرجو أيضا أن اجد من لديه القدره على ترجمته لنا - و اكرر أن كل من سيقدم مشاركه جاده حقيقيه فهو قد حجز لنفسه مجانا كتاب فى مجال تصميم الإسطمبات.


----------



## وسام 1975 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم للمهندس حسين كلامك صحيح وكم مرة ساهمت ولكن المشاركين باردين جدا خصوصا عندما يتعلق المزظوع بالقوالب انا مهندس ميكانيك عندي معلومات مفيدة جدا وانا تخصصي الجامعي تصاميم قوالب حقن وبثق البلاستك واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شرف كبير جدا إنضمام حضرتك للصفحه و أنا أظن إن حضرتك د. وسام من قسم التصميم الصناعى بكليه الفنون التطبيقيه - جامعه حلوان فإن كان هذا صحيح فهذا شرف كبير و إضافه كبيره للصفحه


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

د. وسام لقد راجعت مشاركاتك السابقه فى هذا المنتدى و تأكدت من إعتقادى السابق فى شخصيه حضرتك و من حسن الحظ إنضمام سيادتكم لهذه الصفحه فأنت ربما تكون الشخص الوحيد فى مصر الذى يمتلك الصبغه الأكاديميه و الهوس الخاص بمجال تصميم و صناعه الإسطمبات كما يمتلك حرفيه العمل على برامج تصميم الإسطمبات الصاج تحت السوليد ورك أرجو ان تعتبرنى اول تلميذ لك فى مجال صناعه الإسطمبات فى هذا المنتدى. فى إنتظار مشاركاتك القيمه او حتى إعاده نشر مشاركاتك مره اخرى فى هذه الصفحه.


----------



## وسام 1975 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

سلامي للمهندس حسين ولكن حصل سؤ فهم انا م.وسام تخرجت من الكلية التقنية بغداد قسم القوالب والعدد وسوف ندخل سويا في نقاشات وتصاميم انشاء الله


----------



## وسام 1975 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

م. حسين ان الملفات المرفقة الاخيرة هي لتصاميم قوالب الحني والقطع المعدنية وليست للبلاستيكية


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى المهندس وسام مرحبا بك و بكل الجادين فى هذه الصفحه - نعم الملفات المرفقه كلها بخصوص اسطمبات الصاج - و لكن نحن نرحب بأى معلومه مفيده فى مجال صناعه الإسطمبات و القوالب - فالملعب رحب أمامك و كلنا هنا فى هذه الصفحه مشاركون بالمعلومه تلاميذ و أساتذه - و الكليه التقنيه ببغداد كم جادت على الوطن العربى بمهندسين و اساتذه أجلاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب ... وجارى التحميل.


----------



## هادي الصخري (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بالف خير والامة العربية والاسلامية يعزها الله وتكون احسن من هذا الحال.... بمناسبة قرب حلول 
عيد الاضحى المبارك.
شكرا اخ حسين على هذه الملفات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لكم إخوانى الأعزاء - و لكن إسمحوا لى بالتوقف قليلا عن المشاركه حتى تتواجد مشاركه جاده من الزملاء - حتى المشاركين الذين طلبوا الدوره فى البدايه لم يعد لهم وجود.


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## emaf (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وانتم بخير

انا عندى بعض المعلومات المتواضعة عن كيفية تصنيعه والخامات المستخدمة لبعض انواع الاسطمبات
1- اسطمبات التشكيل للصاج على البارد(تقطيع وتخريم وممكن ثنى )
x210cr13 الاسم التجارى لها فى مصر k100 من شركة بوهلر النمساوية 
x155 cr 13 الاسم التجارى لها فى مصر k110 من شركة بوهلر النمساوية 
النوع الثانى افضل لان الكربون فيه اقل ويعطيه toughness اعلى ويكون افضل فى المعالجة

2- اسطمبات تشكيل الصاج على الساخن (وايضا) تقطيعه.
ويستخدم بكثرة فى تشكيل القطاعات للصلب مثل حديد التسليح والزوايا والقطاعات المختلفة 
ويتميز بصلادته العالية عند درجات الحراة اللازمة لتشكيل الحديد على الساخن (فوق 950 درجة مئوية) لوجود عنصرى الفانديوم والموليدنيم 
-x32cr mo v 3 3 1.2365 الاسم التجارى له هو ًW320
X38 cr Mo v 5 1 1.2343 الاسم التجارى له هو ًW300

ويمكن ان تستخدم ايضا فى اسطمبات صب النحاس والالمنيوم 

3- اسطمبات البلاستيك (النفخ والحقن )
يمكن ان تستخدم انواع عادية من الصلب (بشرط سهولة تشغيله على ماكينات التشغيل )
مثل الصلب المستخدم فى اسطمبات السيراميك (يعرف فى السوق بصلب الدبابات ) لعدم الاحتياج الى خصائص عالية 
او استخدام صلب موصف مثل 
-X36 cr Mo 17 1.2316

* ملحوظة 1- جميع الصلب الموصف يحتاج الى معالجة حرارية حسب نوعه والاسطمبة المطلوبة
2- التشكيل على الساخن يقصد به التشكيل للصلب عند درجة حرارة فوق A3
3- هذه الصناعة ليس به كدر هندسى متخصص فى السوق وانما الاعتماد كليا على الفنيين لذا نجد ان التقدم بها بطىء بالمقارنة بالصناعات الاخرى فى السوق (اقصد بها الخامات وليس التصنيع )

عندى بعض الكتالوجات المتخصصة ولا اعرف كيف يتم رفعها على الموقع للافادة منها


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بدايه طيبه - و أرجو أن تزيدنا بتفاصيل أكثر فى هذا الموضوع - أشكرك على حسن إستجابتك و أرجو المواصله فى إمداد هذه الصفحه بالمعلومات فى هذا المجال


----------



## اشرف سليمان محمد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله منا ومنكم 
جزاك الله خيرا علي حسن تعاونك معنا هذه الكتب ممتازة جداا
وسأل الله عز وجل لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما.


----------



## frindly heart (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا للمهندس حسين وجميع المشاركين بهذا الموضوع القيم

نتمنى ان نفيد بعض في مجال تصميم الاسطمبات

فانا اظن ان هذا الموضوع هو لب الهندسة 

انا الان احاول دراسة تصميم الاسطمبات ببرنامج كاتيا

ولكن افتقر الى الناحية النظرية للتصميم

ان شاء الله هذا الموضوع يكون اضافة للهندسة العربية والمهندسين العرب

بالتوفيق


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتى الأعزاء : هذا الموضوع سوف يكون فيه الخير للجميع إذا إشترك فيه الجميع كلا على قدر خبرته ... لا يكفى المرور الطيب من بعض المشاركين و تحميل ما وجدوا من الملفات ثم ترك رساله شكر... فنحن لن نزيد علما و لن نرتقى برسائل الشكر... لو كل مشارك بذل القليل أو الكثير من المجهود مثلما فعل الأخ emaf فسيكون لدينا فى النهايه ماده علميه طيبه تفيد الجميع... و أنا لا ادرى ما هو الحافز الذى أشجع به المشاركين على المشاركه الجاده و لقد قدمت فكره 10 كتب هديه لأفضل المشاركين و قدمت الدعوه لكل الصفحات التى تداولت هذا الموضوع فى هذا الموقع و غيره للمشاركه معنا و ارسلت إيميلات لبعض كبار المشاركين للإنضمام معنا و لكن لم يحدث جديد ...نريد المشاركه الجاده فهل لديكم أخوتى الأعزاء الأفكار لكيف نجعل أى مشارك من المحيط للخليج يقدم مشاركه جاده


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل Frendly heart تحيه طيبه ... موضوع تصميم الإسطمبات هو الأساس... برامج الرسم مثل الكاتيا و السوليد ورك و الاتوكاد و غيرها لن تقوم بتصميم الإسطمبه بدلا منك... يوجد تحت الاتوكاد عشرات من برامج تصميم الإسطمبات الصاج... و تحت السوليد ورك 3 برامج ... اما تحت الكاتيا فليس لدى علم بأى برنامج موجود لتصميم الإسطمبات... و حسبما علمت لا يوجد تحت الكاتيا الإصداره 5 الطبعه 19 برنامج لإفراد الصاج و هذه نقطه هامه جدا عند تصميم الإسطمبات خصوصا القطع ... و لا أعلم إن كان الإصدار 6 حل هذه المشكله أم لا... و عليه أنصحك بالإنتقال الى برنامج سوليد ورك و هو من إنتاج نفس الشركه حيث يحتوى هذا البرنامج على موديول لإفراد الصاج.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.amwalalghad.com/index.ph...19127:qq------&catid=15:investment&Itemid=208
"الهندسية" تشترك في حلقة دراسية عن الاسطمبات 
كتبت - نهال منير : 
تشارك غرفة الصناعات الهندسية مع جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين في عقد ندوه عن الاسطمبات و دورها في الصناعة في الفترة من 12 ديسمبر الي 16 ديسمبر بمقر الجمعية بحضور د.مصطفي عبد المنعم شعبان أمين الشئون العلميه للجمعية و د.محمد زمزم استاذ بقسم التصميم و هندسة الانتاج جامعة عين شمس و أكد بعض المسؤلين بغرفة الصناعات الهندسية أن الهدف من اقامة الندوة هو عرض مباديء تصميم الاسطمبات و استخداماتها ، و الطرق الملائمة لصيانة الاسطمبات و تشغيلها في مجالات الصناعة المختلفة معدنية و التعدين و البترول و الهندسية و النقل و المواصلات

و أكد أحد المسؤولين رفض ذكر أسمه أن تلك الندوه تهم مديرو الادارات و مسئولي و مهندسي تصميم و تنفيذ الاسطمبات بالمؤسسات المختلفة ،


----------



## amradrey (7 ديسمبر 2010)

emaf كلامك جميل جدا بس فى حبت اخطاء او يمكن انا مش فاهم اوى عن كلاً انته كبرت الموضوع اوى افضل خامة فى تصميم الاسطمبات ...هى ... اولا الموضوع بيتعلق بنوع الخامه البلاستيكية سواء كانت PVC او بولى بروبلين او بولى امايد فايبر دى اهم الخامات السادة فى العالم كاكل افضل خامة هى Severker اللى احنا بنقول عليها k100 وسعر الكليو 44 جنية ودا صلب سويدى مرن ودى افضل انواع الخامات فى تصنيع الاسطمبات اما البولى أمايد فايبر بما انها مادة كاوية او تشبه مية النار فا افضل خامة ليها estfax ودا ايضاً صلب طرى أى يمكن معالجته حراريا تحت 55 صلابة لعدم التأاكل لان الخامات دى بتحتوى على مواد كيمياوية عالية جدا تحديداً UPVC و POLY UMAID FIBBER أما بالنسبة لآسطمبات Die Castting او Sheet Metal فا افضل خامات فى اسطمبات التقطيع و التشكل و التكسيح هى K100 اللى هيه Severker M16 علماً بـأن اجود سكاكين مثل سكاكين الكسارات احنا بنصنعها من الخامة دى ودى بتكون افضل نسبتاً لاسطمبات القطع و التشكيل تحديداً صحيح هيه غالية لان دى الخامة المستخدمة عالمياً الحقيقة هي رهيبة وسبب نجاحى فى مجال تصنيع الاسطمبات هى الخامة دى وبما انى ذكرت نجاحى و الحمد لله فالازم اشكر الأسطى محمد عثمان جزاه الله خيراً عنى وعن من علمهم مجال الميكانيكا الهيدرولوليك ومجال تصنيع الاسطمبات انا شخصيا فى حياتى ما شفت صنايعى زييه .... وياريت لو الموضوع يطول اكتر من كدا ويبقى فى مناقشات اكتر و اكتر


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

إن ما قدمه المهندس emaf و ما عقب عليه المهندس عمرو قدرى هو ما نرجوه لإثراء هذه الصفحه و هذا الموقع فى موضوع تصميم الإسطمبات الذى فتحنا الكلام فيه منذ 5 سنوات و لم نصل فيه لنتيجه تذكر. يمكن الموضوع يكون محتاج تنظيم و إسهاب فى العرض أكثر و لكن اول الغيث قطره. إن مشاركه المهندسان البناءه مثل يحتذى به - ياريت كل زائر للصفحه و اعجبه ما فيها من معلومات - يزيدنا معلومه بدلا من كلمه الشكر و هذا هو الشكر الذى نريده.


----------



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع
انا مهندس ميكانيكا بور ومؤخرا بدات العمل في شركة انشاءات معدنية ووجدت هناك قسم للاسطمبات 
ومع بعض الاحتكاك بالاسطمبات وتصميمها وجدت الموضوع من اروح ما يمكن فعلا 
انا حملت كل ما وضع في الموضوع عن الاسطمبات العربي والانجليزي فقط وان شاء الله 
لو عرفت اشارك باي معلومة اكتسبها من العمل فسوف احاول المشاركة بها 
اردت فقط المشاركة بالموضوع وشكر المهندس حسين على الجهد المبذول 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلا بالمهندس حسين .. ونشكرك على مابذلته من مجهود فى مجال تصميم الأسطمبات .. وصلتنى رسالتك ودعوتك لى بالمنتدى وأشكرك على هذه الثقة


----------



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مكونات وأجزاء أسطمبة القطع 
إعداد المهندس صلاح يحيى 

مقدمة
لكي نواصل كما بدأتاه مع بعضنا من أنواع لأسطمبات القطع ، تحدثنا معا وتواصلنا من خلال لقاءنا السابق وحسب طلب الأخوة المهندسين ، وحرصا منى على التواصل الذي بدأتاه معا وتشجيعا منكم لي على الاستمرار في أكمال هذا العمل وحسب طلبكم ووعدي لكم في التحدث عن هذا العمل تباعا أنشاء الله وهذا من خلال موقع منتدى المهندس . ونظرا لكبر هذا الموضوع فأرجوا منكم تحديد ما تريدونه في هذا العمل وهذا من خلال أستفسارتكم حتى يكون هناك متابعة وتواصل واستفادة للجميع. 
لهذا سوف أتحدث معكم عن تباعا كلما سمحت الوقت
•	مكونات وأجزاء أسطمبة القطع: 
الحقيقة تتكون أسطمبة القطع من الأجزاء التالية: 
أولا: النصف السفلى من الأسطمبة : 
1.	قاعدة أو فرش الأسطمبة (BASE PLAT) و بها فتحات الرباط . 
2.	أعمدة مرشدة COLMNE
3.	حامل الأنثى (DIE HOLDER) : ويركب بها الأنثى DIE بالمقاسات المطلوبة . 
4.	الأنثى DIE 
5.	الدلائل GIDES ويمر من بينها الشريحة الصاج المراد قطعها . كما يثبت بها قطع بياي تضغط على الشريحة في الجانب. ويركب فوق الدلائل جزء يسمى STREPPER . . 
6.	STREPPER ووظيفته طرد الجزء وملصه من الذكر بعد عملية القطع وهو دليل أيضا للذكر PUNCH .

	ويتم تجميع المكونات السابقة معا وربطها بالمساميرBOLTS و البنوز (التيل) PEINS. .

ثانيا : مكونات النصف العلوي من الأسطمبة : 
1.	الجزء أو الفرش العلوي ويسمى UPPUR PLAT 
2.	جلب BUCHSمثبتة في الجزء السابق تركب بتجاوز مع الأعمدة المرشدة التي بالجزء السفلى. 
3.	جزء ماص للصدمات . Axial Thrusts plat . .
4.	حامل الذكر ويسمى PUNCH HOLDER.
5.	البنشات PUNCH وتركب في الجزء السابق 
ويتم تجميع الأجزاء السابقة بالمسامير البنوز لتكون الجزء العلوي من الأسطمبة . 
ويفضل ربط وتجميع أجزاء الأسطمبة بمسامير ألن DIN 912 أستاندرد . 

وإنشاء الله سوف أرفق لكم بعض صور لبعض الأجزاء الهامة في الأسطمبة وكذلك أنواع الـ PUNCHES المختلفة والـ DIES .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب قيم ولكن مكتوب بحروف عربية لكن اللغة اما انها أوردو أو فارسي 
ياريت النسخة العربي أو الانجليزي 
و على كل انت مشكور على الجهد
وجزاكم الله حيرا و الدال على الحير كفاعله


----------



## ledos (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الدكتور صلاح يحى لقد شرفت المنتدى بإشتراكك و حقيقى زدنا و سوف نزداد علما فى ظل تشريفك - الدكتور صلاح لمن لا يعرفه هو مدير مصنع المكبوسات بشركه النصر للسيارات و له باع طويل فى مجال تصميم و تصنيع الإسطمبات الصاج و التجارب الخاصه بها على المكابس. و خبرته فى مجال الإسطمبات هى جزء من خبراته المتعدده فى مجالات صناعه السيارات المختلفه. فى الحقيقه أنا سعيد جدا و متفائل لمستقبل موضوع تصميم الإسطمبات بعد إنضمام الدكتور صلاح.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبرى سعيد جزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الرقيقه: بالنسبه للملف باللغه الفارسيه فقد وجهت الدعوه من قبل لمن يستطيع ترجمتها لنا للعربيه سواء من كان يمتلك هذه اللغه او من لديه صديق مهندس ميكانيكا يمتلك هذه اللغه و فى الحقيقه كل مهندس تصميم إسطمبات يمكنه فهم المواضيع الرئيسيه بمجرد تصفح هذا الكتاب فهى مكرره تقريبا فى معظم كتب تصميم الإسطمبات خاصا لكتاب أوهلر الالمانى. كذلك يوجد ملف مماثل تقريبا باللغه الإنجليزيه تحت إسم Stamping Dies design textbook for Website و كنت أيضا قد وجهت الدعوه لمن يستطيع ترجمته لنا للغه العربيه.


----------



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندس حسين عبد المنعم *
*تحية وبعد،،،،*
*أولا: أشكرك على التوضيح الذى قلته عنى .. *
*ثانيا: أنا حضرت لأشارك فى هذا الموضوع بناء على دعوتك لى *
*ثالثا: أن هذا الموضوع ( تصميم الأسطمبات وتجاربه وحل مشاكلها أثنا التشغيل ...الخ ) فعلا لى خبره مسبقه فى هذا الموضوع ..ولكن كما تعلم ان الموضوع كبير ويطول شرحه ومش ممكن يخلص فى قعده *
*ولكن بقدر الأمكان وكلما سمحت الظروف سوف نتحدث فيه ..*
*ولكى يكون هناك تفاعل بين الاعضاء وفهم كامل لهذا الموضوع فلابد من المشاركة منهم وذلك بوضع الأسئلة التى يريدون أن يعرفوا أجاباتها عن الأسطمبات ..حتى تكون المشاركة هادفة وفعاله ويستفيد منها الأعضاء ..*
*وأخيرا: أنا على أستعداد للمعاونة والرد على أى أستفسار يتعلق بهذا الموضوع أو غيره. وشكرا لكم جميعا على الأهتمام.*


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (8 يناير 2011)

الاخوه الافاضل
عثرت على كتاب die design fundamentals الطبعه الثانيه و هو على الموقع التالى http://ifile.it/rgjpoh8
اتمنى ان تعم الفائده على الجميع 
فى حاله تعذر الوصول إليه فيمكننى إرساله لمن يريد بالإيميل


----------



## Tamer_M (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً..*أود أن أشكر المهندس حسين عبد المنعم** على **الجهد الطيب.. والتشجيع المستمر. *
أنا أعمل فى تصميم و تصنيع الأسطمبات منذ ست سنوات..* و أود مشاركتكم فى ايضاح نظرية عمل الأسطمبات (صاج..حقن..سحب) ..فهذة هى الخطوة الأولى فى تصميم و تصنيع الأسطمبة.
و أستعير من كلام المهندس **صلاح يحيى ..**انة لكبر هذا الموضوع فأرجوا تحديد ما تريدونه من خلال أستفسارتكم حتى يكون هناك متابعة وتواصل.
م.تامر مجدي
*


----------



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (12 يناير 2011)

نشكر المهندس حسين على هذا المرجع القييم .. فى مجال أساسيات تصميم الأسطميات..


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل : المهندس تامر مجدى جزاك الله كل خير 
بالنسبه للمواضيع فكما ترى أى موضوع سوف تكتب عنه سوف يكون له إضافه جيده فى هذه الصفحه و لكنى للتيسير قمت برصد مجموعه من العناوين يمكنك إختيار أيا منها و الكتابه تحتها و هى كما يلى : تعيين مركز ضغط الجزء / حساب القوه اللازمة للقطع / حساب شغل القطع للمكبس / اختيار المكبس. / حساب مركز الضغط لكل من إسطمبات القطع المفرد و القطع المتتالي / تصميم حامل الاسطمبه die set / حساب الخلوص بين السنبك punch و السكينه die ./ حساب مدى تغلغل السنبك punch داخل سمك الشريحة./ حساب أبعاد و سمك السكينه die block ./ حساب قوه نزع الشريحة. / حساب القوه المبذوله فى اليايات. / حساب التآكل المسموح به (الاحتكاك) في فتحه السكينة. / حساب زاوية التحرير releife angle في فتحه السكينة. / تحديد و حساب قوه ربط المسامير. / توزيع المسامير على القالب. / خامات الصاج و إجهاد القص المقابل لها / خامات الإسطمبات / التوافقات و التجاوزات فى أجزاء الإسطمبات.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يناير 2011)

الأخوه الأعزاء : فيما يلى مسار لتحميل جزء من كتاب يسمى Tooling Data للمؤلف Prakash Hiralal Joshi و المسار هو http://www.4shared.com/get/Ici69kOU/TOOL_DESIGN.html


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يناير 2011)

الاخوه الأفاضل : هل يوجد من يشرح لنا التوزيع الإقتصادى فى الشريحه و عمليه إفراد الصاج
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## وسام 1975 (16 يناير 2011)

نعم التوزيع الاقتصادي للشريحة سهل والفكرة العامة له هي ان الشريحة المعدنية توظع باتجاه افقي في مسار محدد سابقا داخل قالب القطع او التشكيل وعند انتهاء الشريط(ويكون الطول عادة من 6-9متر)او اكثر نقوم بقلب الشريط وندخله مرة اخرى في القالب وبذلك نكون استفدنا من الشريط بافظل صورة ممكنة وللعلم توجد هنالك حسابات رياظية لحساب الشريط وايضا توجد جداول لافراد الصاج وسوف اقوم بتحميلها باقرب وقت للفائدة العامة


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (16 يناير 2011)

بشهندس حسين شكراُ على الكتاب الجميل ده فعلاُ مفيد انا كنت بدرو عليه من زمان 
هوه ده الشغل 
بارك الله فليك


----------



## محمود1307 (16 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندسين على المجهود الرائع والمثمر والفعال ونرجو المذيد والتقدم والإفادة


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس وسام جزاك الله خيرا : هل يمكن التوضيح بمثال حقيقى بالحسابات لعمليه التوزيع الإقتصادى للأجزاء داخل الشريحه و الموضوع مطروح ايضا لكل المشاركين برجاء إرفاق رسومات أو صور توضح الموضوع


----------



## ABO AL FWARES (13 فبراير 2011)

*:12::12::12: جزاك الله خيررررا:75::75::75:*​


----------



## dodo2009 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكررا ليكوا ياخوانا


----------



## m_motlak (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل دة
انا عندى سؤال ما هى افرادات الصاج k-factor
وكيف يتم حسابها
وشكرا


----------



## شريف صلاح (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ده وياريت نكمل السلسلة دى وكمان انا عايز اشترك فى دورة الاسطمبات وده الميل بتاعى [email protected]


----------



## abqarino (11 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (26 يوليو 2011)

m_motlak قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الجميل دة
> انا عندى سؤال ما هى افرادات الصاج k-factor
> وكيف يتم حسابها
> وشكرا



شكرا على المجهود الجميل دة
انا عندى سؤال ما هى افرادات الصاج k-factor
وكيف يتم حسابها
وشكرا

برجاء الإطلاع على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120191.html


----------



## smail_dz (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على ه>ه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.الدجيل (7 مايو 2012)

اللهم ربي وفق كل من ساهم في نشر معلومات حول تصميم مختلف القوالب


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## محمود شمس2 (14 مايو 2012)

سلام الله عليكم اخوانى 
لو كان عند حد منكم معلومات عن طرق عمل اسطمبات البلاستيك من الانيا او الزامك علما ان هذه الطريقة منتشرة فى سوريا الحبيبة (رفع الله عنها البلاء) وهى طريقة سهلة وسريعة لانتاج اسطمبات البلاستيك فليتفضل بالمشاركة
وان تكن ثمة كتب او فيديوهات تشرح الموضوع باللغة العربية يكن افضل


----------



## sam19815050 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## ودبيلا (9 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يسعني إلا ان اقول شكرا جزيلا لكل من ادلي بدوله في هذا الموضوع ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## شريف صلاح (11 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا كمان معاكم


----------



## sam19815050 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

thanlsssssssssssssssss very much


----------



## فارس الأندلس (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجوزيت خيرا ونفعك الله بما أفدتنا وزادك علما


----------



## محمد تبد (8 أبريل 2013)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> الأخ الفاضل Frendly heart تحيه طيبه ... موضوع تصميم الإسطمبات هو الأساس... برامج الرسم مثل الكاتيا و السوليد ورك و الاتوكاد و غيرها لن تقوم بتصميم الإسطمبه بدلا منك... يوجد تحت الاتوكاد عشرات من برامج تصميم الإسطمبات الصاج... و تحت السوليد ورك 3 برامج ... اما تحت الكاتيا فليس لدى علم بأى برنامج موجود لتصميم الإسطمبات... و حسبما علمت لا يوجد تحت الكاتيا الإصداره 5 الطبعه 19 برنامج لإفراد الصاج و هذه نقطه هامه جدا عند تصميم الإسطمبات خصوصا القطع ... و لا أعلم إن كان الإصدار 6 حل هذه المشكله أم لا... و عليه أنصحك بالإنتقال الى برنامج سوليد ورك و هو من إنتاج نفس الشركه حيث يحتوى هذا البرنامج على موديول لإفراد الصاج.


الاخ العزيز سلام عليكم 
لا أعتقد ان catia لا يستطيع عمل افراد للصاج هذا اذا كنت تقصد بعملية الافراد هو ارجاع الشكل الى شكل مستوي
وهذه العملية تتم في sheet metal فبعد رسم النموذج يتم الضغط على ايقونة fold/unfold


----------



## محمد تبد (8 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم 
امجاد وابطال هذه الصفحة تحية عطره ابعثها لكم . هذه اول مره ادخل في هذه الصفحة المميزه لكن لدي اقتراح جميل لكي لا يكون الموضوع غير مرتب يجب البدء ببرنامج معين يتم من خلاله المسير
ثانيا اعتقد ان كلام الاخوه في السابق ان كل من لديه سوال او استفسار سيقومون بقدر المستطاع على الاجابة عليه اعتقد ان هذه الطريقة سوف تدخل المشاركين في زوبعه شديدة خاصة المبتدئين فمن راي انتم من سيضع ترتيب معين لهذه الشروح حتى تعم الفائدة ودمتم


----------



## محمد تبد (8 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم 
ستكون هذه اول مشاركة بإذن الله ليمتد ما قطع من عطاء
قوالب الحقن عبارة عن مجموعة من القطع المعدنية المشغلة والمختلفة واذا تم تجميعها مع بعضها نحصل على فراغ يدعى الطبعة 
شكل الطبعة تكون موافقه لشكل المنتج النهائي اما أبعادها فتكون اكبر وذلك على حسب طبيعة انكماش المادة المحقونة داخل القالب 
وفي المعنى العام يتكون القالب من جزئين رئيسن بلاط الذكر وهو الجزء البارز ةهو الذي يعطي الشكل الداخلي للمنتج وبلاط الانثى وهو الجزء الذي يعطي الشكل الخارجي للمنتج


----------



## محمد تبد (8 أبريل 2013)

محمد تبد قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ستكون هذه اول مشاركة بإذن الله ليمتد ما قطع من عطاء
> قوالب الحقن عبارة عن مجموعة من القطع المعدنية المشغلة والمختلفة واذا تم تجميعها مع بعضها نحصل على فراغ يدعى الطبعة
> شكل الطبعة تكون موافقه لشكل المنتج النهائي اما أبعادها فتكون اكبر وذلك على حسب طبيعة انكماش المادة المحقونة داخل القالب
> وفي المعنى العام يتكون القالب من جزئين رئيسن بلاط الذكر وهو الجزء البارز ةهو الذي يعطي الشكل الداخلي للمنتج وبلاط الانثى وهو الجزء الذي يعطي الشكل الخارجي للمنتج



عذرا قد حصل لبس في الموضوع مشاركتي هذه كانت في موضوع اخر


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمتميز لقد استفدت كثيرا منه


----------

